# Rash/missing fur on snout



## odins_raven (Jun 30, 2014)

My 9 month old pup recently developed a rash on his snout. At first I thought he just rubbed it off trying to get out of his crate one day but I have noticed him scratch it with his front paw and it looks like dry skin and a little bumpy. Anything I should be concerned with? I put some lotin on it but not sure if that helped at all. Pic attached.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Try putting some Neosporin antibiotic ointment on it. Will help moisturize plus aid with any infection....

And clearly, get to the vet it it gets worse or you are concerned....


----------



## odins_raven (Jun 30, 2014)

So far so good, hair is growing back and neosporin is working well. Thanks for advice.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Looks like it could be demodex. Nothing to worry about in a pup. Not a big fan of Neosporin myself but glad it's working.


----------

